# Twisting tubes?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I give credit to Nathan of flippin out slingshots for twisting the bands.my question is should I twist tubes? Since I am a new to serious slingshot shooting I have several questions. I also would like to thank Mr Hays for showing how to push the slingshot out and then up. Broke a band today, sure glad I paid attention. I will never be able to thank the Hays for all their help. Thank all of you for your help also. Tag


----------

